# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Immuunsysteem en allergieën >  Zonneallergie

## kees1

Hoi, als vervent zonneliefhebber kreeg ik een paar jaar geleden de eerste tekenen van zonneallergie. Bij 10 minuten in de zon kreeg ik al vuurrode bovenbenen. Uit de zon was dit weer na een minuut of 20 verdwenen. Dit 
is zo altijd gebleven en niet verder gelopen tot nu. Afgelopen vrijdag na 5 minuten in de zon te hebben gezeten, was mijn hele borst en buik al vuurrrood. En dit terwijl ik best een donkere huid heb. Heb 3 jaar geleden in een lichttunnel gestaan bij de dermatoloog, maar zonder resultaat. Lijkt me verstandig om dit nu weer een keer te doen, hopelijk met resultaat.
Heeft iemand ook deze problemen? Let wel mijn roodheid blijft de hele tijd
terugkomen zogauw ik in de zon lig.  :Mad:

----------


## Nora

Heb je al iets gevonden tegen je zonallergie?

Groetjes, Nora

----------


## kees1

Hoi Nora, nee helaas nog niets gevonden wat helpt. Gewoon niet te lang in de zon en goed insmeren met factor 30 een half uur van te voren. Groeten.

----------


## Antoinet

> Hoi, als vervent zonneliefhebber kreeg ik een paar jaar geleden de eerste tekenen van zonneallergie. Bij 10 minuten in de zon kreeg ik al vuurrode bovenbenen. Uit de zon was dit weer na een minuut of 20 verdwenen. Dit 
> is zo altijd gebleven en niet verder gelopen tot nu. Afgelopen vrijdag na 5 minuten in de zon te hebben gezeten, was mijn hele borst en buik al vuurrrood. En dit terwijl ik best een donkere huid heb. Heb 3 jaar geleden in een lichttunnel gestaan bij de dermatoloog, maar zonder resultaat. Lijkt me verstandig om dit nu weer een keer te doen, hopelijk met resultaat.
> Heeft iemand ook deze problemen? Let wel mijn roodheid blijft de hele tijd
> terugkomen zogauw ik in de zon lig.


 Hallo Kees
Ik ben sinds kort ook naar de Dermathloog verwezen ,en volg nu voor de een zonnetherapie, bij de vierde behandeling werd ik na een halfuur vuurrood en brandendgevoel en mij kappot krabben ,nu een aftersun gebruikt ,en het valt nu mee en zet de behandelling voort ,ga drie keer in de week en heb een bruinehuidskleur ik was ook vuurrood wil jij het merk La Roche-posay kopen Apotheek of kijk naar www.la roche/posay.nl succes

----------


## Antoinet

Kijk naar gezondheidsplein daar lees je alles over zonneallergie

----------

